# Beaver Hunting !



## Zipp2001 (6 May 2020)

It doesn't matter what section of the trails along the rivers I head out on there is always construction taking place. This section has 5 trees that the beavers are in the process of dropping. Last year in a different section they blocked up a pipe that allows the water to go under a dirt road. Before it was found it ended up washing out 30 yards of road, that became unpassable and took some time to repair. So on todays ride I spotted this new construction section. Those little critters sure have fun out in the woods.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE4mSab5v24


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

That was not quite what I was expecting, great video though.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2020)

screenman said:


> That was not quite what I was expecting, great video though.




I must admit, I was slightly worried myself.


----------



## GM (7 May 2020)

screenman said:


> That was not quite what I was expecting, great video though.




Me neither....


----------



## slowmotion (7 May 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> It doesn't matter what section of the trails along the rivers I head out on there is always construction taking place. This section has 5 trees that the beavers are in the process of dropping. Last year in a different section they blocked up a pipe that allows the water to go under a dirt road. Before it was found it ended up washing out 30 yards of road, that became unpassable and took some time to repair. So on todays ride I spotted this new construction section. Those little critters sure have fun out in the woods.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE4mSab5v24



Watch out for Beaver Fever, caused by parasites in beaver poo.
https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...ims-to-fall-ill-with-beaver-fever-in-Tayside/


----------



## Smudge (7 May 2020)

I always watch Zipp's vids in anticipation of the 'out in the woods yeah baby' song...... and the usual 'woo hoos'
He never lets me down.


----------



## Globalti (7 May 2020)

Beaver fever or giardiasis is a constant concern in the Americas, on the West Coast Trail and in the Rockies we boiled and sterilized all our water. Looks like it might be arriving in Scotland now but at least Scots will have a supply of beavers to turn into top hats.

Nice video anyway. My brother rides in terrain like that in Michigan. One day he fell off and banged his noggin and then couldn't remember his way back to the car park but luckily some walkers came along and showed him the way.

How do the beavers know which way the tree will fall? Be a shame if after all that effort it fell away from the creek. Or do they rig up a rope and pull it over?


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 May 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Watch out for Beaver Fever, caused by parasites in beaver poo.
> https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...ims-to-fall-ill-with-beaver-fever-in-Tayside/


Thanks for the heads up, I'll stay away from beaver poo.


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> I always watch Zipp's vids in anticipation of the 'out in the woods yeah baby' song...... and the usual 'woo hoos'
> He never lets me down.


 Thanks Smudge !


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> Beaver fever or giardiasis is a constant concern in the Americas, on the West Coast Trail and in the Rockies we boiled and sterilized all our water. Looks like it might be arriving in Scotland now but at least Scots will have a supply of beavers to turn into top hats.
> 
> Nice video anyway. My brother rides in terrain like that in Michigan. One day he fell off and banged his noggin and then couldn't remember his way back to the car park but luckily some walkers came along and showed him the way.
> 
> How do the beavers know which way the tree will fall? Be a shame if after all that effort it fell away from the creek. Or do they rig up a rope and pull it over?



They seems to have the dropping the tree in river mastered, I should plant a motion camera out near by to see the final tree falling process.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 May 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Watch out for Beaver Fever


That's right up there with Dogger Bank Itch.


----------



## slowmotion (7 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> That's right up there with Dogger Bank Itch.


I half expected there to be an entry in the Urban Dictionary under that name.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 May 2020)

It's a real thing!


----------



## slowmotion (7 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> It's a real thing!


Yes, I looked it up.


----------



## Mrs M (7 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> I always watch Zipp's vids in anticipation of the 'out in the woods yeah baby' song...... and the usual 'woo hoos'
> He never lets me down.


Love that too


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> How do the beavers know which way the tree will fall? Be a shame if after all that effort it fell away from the creek. Or do they rig up a rope and pull it over?


I wondered the same thing myself so I Googled it... They just have a lot of natural skill, but occasionally they do get caught out, sometimes fatally! I found a couple of reports with photos of dead beavers squashed by falling trees. One starved to death because its tail was trapped.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2020)

Oh NO!


----------



## winjim (8 May 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/O_UcKbqVSeg



Sorry


----------



## Zipp2001 (12 May 2020)

Back to check out how the beaver project is coming along.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRlkf2mA9Wo


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 May 2020)

screenman said:


> That was not quite what I was expecting, great video though.




I thought Ron Jeremy too


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2020)

I had always assumed that beavers fell trees right on the edge of the water so that they fall straight in. How on earth do they get a fallen tree from the land to the water? Do they assemble a team of 500 beavers to drag the trees in!


----------



## Zipp2001 (13 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had always assumed that beavers fell trees right on the edge of the water so that they fall straight in. How on earth do they get a fallen tree from the land to the water? Do they assemble a team of 500 beavers to drag the trees in!



There is no way that they are blocking the river in this area. The river is to wide and the trees aren't close enough to the river. They have blocked it in other areas of the river and I just figured this is a training area for rookie beavers


----------



## Ridgeway (21 Aug 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> There is no way that they are blocking the river in this area. The river is to wide and the trees aren't close enough to the river. They have blocked it in other areas of the river and I just figured this is a training area for rookie beavers



It's usually young beaver that fell away from the river. The last 5yrs we've had several litters popping up on the river near our house and always about 6-9 months later we get a spurge of trees being felled up to 100m away from any water. You see at first they practise on small saplings and then more on to bigger and bigger stuff. I've been down twice with the chainsaw so the girls can ride through (on horseback) as they have several times blocked the forest tracks and trails

They are engineers in wooly clothes


----------

